# Step by step AMD fx-6100 OC guide/help



## crimsontears809739

Hello!

First of all, welcome to OCN!









Second of all, please "Create a new rig" on your profile. It will let everyone know what hardware you have, and help us to help you!

Third,
If your new to overclocking, here is a good guide to the "basics" of overclocking.
--> http://www.overclock.net/t/1567/intel-overclocking-guide/0_50
(I know this specific guide is for Intel processors, but it's so broad and general that 95% of this guide applies to AMD processors as well).

After you have read "basic" that guide i posted above, check out the AMD CPU *sticked* threads and find a (more technical) guide that's more specific to your processor.
--> http://www.overclock.net/t/792461/amd-overclocking-guides-essential-threads/0_50










Do some reading, and come back with specific questions. We would love to help.


----------



## Haxer

Hello, read everything and i have a 100 % better understanding! (i dont know everything but i did understand alot)

Can i do the same as this guy ? 



!

If so, what do i want to keep the multiplier on ? should i put it at 16X, put DRAM one notch down, CPU/NB one notch down and HT link speed one notch down ?
After that i just keep adding 5 and 5 MHz and run a test in Prime and use CPUZ. But for how long each time ? And when i get problems i roll back to the settings before.

Thanks for everything though

Edit: I added my "Rig"

Edit 2: if i get problems and i know that i have enough CPU,DRAM and Link speed, i up my voltage by 0.0250.


----------



## PunkX 1

This should help you further - http://www.overclock.net/t/1214380/amd-fx-stable-voltages-frequencies-thread


----------



## Haxer

Thanks,
but I have read that i SHOULD NOT follow others guides in OC, EVEN IF IT IS THE SAME PC.
So i dont think it will help


----------



## crimsontears809739

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haxer*
> 
> Hello, read everything and i have a 100 % better understanding! (i dont know everything but i did understand alot)
> Can i do the same as this guy ?
> 
> 
> 
> !
> If so, what do i want to keep the multiplier on ? should i put it at 16X, put DRAM one notch down, CPU/NB one notch down and HT link speed one notch down ?
> After that i just keep adding 5 and 5 MHz and run a test in Prime and use CPUZ. But for how long each time ? And when i get problems i roll back to the settings before.
> Thanks for everything though
> Edit: I added my "Rig"
> Edit 2: if i get problems and i know that i have enough CPU,DRAM and Link speed, i up my voltage by 0.0250.


The more things you change the harder it gets to tell what's helping, what's hurting, and what's doing nothing. Start changing only 1 thing at a time, this makes the process less chaotic.

It's been years since i had a AMD, hopefully not much has changed.









1.) I would start by first bumping down my RAM speed 1 notch, and changing just the multiplier. (leaving the other settings alone)
2.) Once you hit a road block with the multiplier and can't go any higher, CAREFULLY add voltage watching temps and again try to max out my multiplier.
3.) Once you hit a road block again, fiddle with the HT link, NB speeds, and some other BIOS settings.

I am pretty sure the multiplier changes it 100 MHz at a time, so max that out first. Then fiddle with the bus speeds.

As long as your temperatures are safe and your voltages are safe, you won't hurt it by going too fast.

How long to run Prime 95? That is a hotly debated subject here on OCN. Keep in mind Prime 95 is a "worst case scenario" for heat and power dissipation, so your will never see temperatures even remotely close to that in real life. "how long" to run Prime 95 depends on your individual processor. I've had some processors that were consistently stable and needed little testing, while others tended to crap-out on me and i would have to test my settings extensively.

(For example, my last AMD processor was troublesome and would sometimes lock up after an hour or two randomly when i was playing a game, so i would have to test that processor on Prime 95 for an hour or two to make sure the processor stayed stable. My current Intel is amazingly stable, and I only need to run Prime 95 for about 15 minutes to know that it is good. It's luck of the draw. Each processor will have it's own quarks.)

Also, the "max" safe temperature and the "max" safe voltage are hotly debated here as well. Some folks are more "conservative" in their definition of safe, and other are more reckless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haxer*
> 
> Thanks,
> but I have read that i SHOULD NOT follow others guides in OC, EVEN IF IT IS THE SAME PC.
> So i dont think it will help


Don't try to match the exact speeds and settings of others, but use them as a basis of comparison. If your getting speeds that are "close" to what others are getting, your doing a good job. If your numbers look way off, you might be doing something wrong.


----------



## Haxer

Thanks, i will try this out tomorrow


----------



## Haxer

Well, What PRIME95 Torture test should i do ?
- Max FPU Stress, Data fits in L2 cache, ram not as much tested.
-- In place large FFTs, MAX heat, power and some ram
--- Test some of everything, lots of ram
----Custom ( if so what )


Spoiler: Quote!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crimsontears809739*
> 
> The more things you change the harder it gets to tell what's helping, what's hurting, and what's doing nothing. Start changing only 1 thing at a time, this makes the process less chaotic.
> It's been years since i had a AMD, hopefully not much has changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) I would start by first bumping down my RAM speed 1 notch, and changing just the multiplier. (leaving the other settings alone)
> 2.) Once you hit a road block with the multiplier and can't go any higher, CAREFULLY add voltage watching temps and again try to max out my multiplier.
> 3.) Once you hit a road block again, fiddle with the HT link, NB speeds, and some other BIOS settings.
> I am pretty sure the multiplier changes it 100 MHz at a time, so max that out first. Then fiddle with the bus speeds.
> As long as your temperatures are safe and your voltages are safe, you won't hurt it by going too fast.
> How long to run Prime 95? That is a hotly debated subject here on OCN. Keep in mind Prime 95 is a "worst case scenario" for heat and power dissipation, so your will never see temperatures even remotely close to that in real life. "how long" to run Prime 95 depends on your individual processor. I've had some processors that were consistently stable and needed little testing, while others tended to crap-out on me and i would have to test my settings extensively.
> (For example, my last AMD processor was troublesome and would sometimes lock up after an hour or two randomly when i was playing a game, so i would have to test that processor on Prime 95 for an hour or two to make sure the processor stayed stable. My current Intel is amazingly stable, and I only need to run Prime 95 for about 15 minutes to know that it is good. It's luck of the draw. Each processor will have it's own quarks.)
> Also, the "max" safe temperature and the "max" safe voltage are hotly debated here as well. Some folks are more "conservative" in their definition of safe, and other are more reckless.
> Don't try to match the exact speeds and settings of others, but use them as a basis of comparison. If your getting speeds that are "close" to what others are getting, your doing a good job. If your numbers look way off, you might be doing something wrong.


----------



## damric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haxer*
> 
> Well, What PRIME95 Torture test should i do ?
> - Max FPU Stress, Data fits in L2 cache, ram not as much tested.
> -- In place large FFTs, MAX heat, power and some ram
> --- Test some of everything, lots of ram
> ----Custom ( if so what )


Blend is fine. The other tests are for more experienced folks. Download the pdf in my signature and reference it to your BIOS,


----------



## grunion

Wish you luck, FX-6100 is by far the hardest CPU to oc that I've ever owned.


----------



## damric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Wish you luck, FX-6100 is by far the hardest CPU to oc that I've ever owned.


His modest goal of 4.1GHz should be an easy multiplier up. Probably won't even need to adjust voltage.

Maximum tuning, including memory can be a bear for some I guess.


----------



## Haxer

Thanks for that damric.To you grunion, thanks i guess, but i'd have to do it once right? The 3,3 Standard GHz is not really better than medium-high on 1920x1080 resolution : D


----------



## Haxer

Hello Damric,
you seem to know alot about it, but why would i want the PDF you had? its for overclocking with AMD OD. And also, how long would i really need to run prime ? If its needed, i play around 10 hours on sat-sun, and on normal days around 6 hours.

Also im 100% positive i have the AMD FX-6100 Black Edition, cause it says so on the website. You guys say this card should be at around 4.1GHz to 4,5GHz ( if youve got the cooling ), however the website i bought it from said it went from 3,3GHz to max was 3,9GHz ?

--Taken from the website:
Max Turbo-hastighet 3.9 GHz, which translates to Max turbo-speed. ( i dont know if thats what it is called in OC in english.)


----------



## damric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haxer*
> 
> Hello Damric,
> you seem to know alot about it, but why would i want the PDF you had? its for overclocking with AMD OD. And also, how long would i really need to run prime ? If its needed, i play around 10 hours on sat-sun, and on normal days around 6 hours.
> Also im 100% positive i have the AMD FX-6100 Black Edition, cause it says so on the website. You guys say this card should be at around 4.1GHz to 4,5GHz ( if youve got the cooling ), however the website i bought it from said it went from 3,3GHz to max was 3,9GHz ?
> --Taken from the website:
> Max Turbo-hastighet 3.9 GHz, which translates to Max turbo-speed. ( i dont know if thats what it is called in OC in english.)


The pdf also applies to BIOS. AOD is just a quick way to test clocks, then you dial them into the BIOS when you figure out what works. P.M. me and I'll walk you through it.


----------



## Haxer

So, what i can do is to go into AOD and launch the Auto clock, then put it in BIOS to really use it >?


----------



## damric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haxer*
> 
> So, what i can do is to go into AOD and launch the Auto clock, then put it in BIOS to really use it >?


No. Never use any auto tuning from your mobo, software, w/e.


----------



## Haxer

Possible hardware failure/


----------



## crimsontears809739

If your overclock it too high your hardware will failure to start up, or be unstable.

No reason to panic. If your voltages and temperatures are safe, nothing is damaged!

Slow down your overclock speeds and your problems will go away. If your computer won't start, you just need to reset the CMOS (AKA BIOS settings).

You motherboards user manual will have directions on how to reset the CMOS. It usually involves popping the battery out and moving a jumper for 10 seconds on cheap motherboards. On performance motherboards you just have to hit a button or it's done automatically.

EDIT: I just looked at a picture of your motherboard, and your CMOS is cleared with a jumper. You have a CLR_CMOS jumper on the bottom right. The battery is labeled "BAT" and towards the top. Your manual will explain the rest. Everyone who has overclocked has had to do this at some point. X-D


----------



## Haxer

Err, im out of PM's, Again. i sendt 2 messages and it says i used my 19. Well, if you can see this, my pc TMPIN01 #3 went to a 105 degrees celsius so i restarted in 4,0 GHz again. I ran for 18 minutes though, with no problems and max tem was 58 ( on processor itself)


----------



## Haxer

I guess you have to be a member for a while, probably to stop me from spamming you and annoying you







. limit is 19. Well, you could just pm me and ill answer here, its just as easy i guess/


----------



## Haxer

HEy, i have gotten past this point, thanks for telling me anyways. I really like damric, he helped me out alot. Thanks if you see this damric !


----------



## damric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haxer*
> 
> HEy, i have gotten past this point, thanks for telling me anyways. I really like damric, he helped me out alot. Thanks if you see this damric !


Haha, no one likes a kiss-ass









What CPU cooler are you using?


----------



## Haxer

how do i check ? or is it like the fans ? if so i dont have any other cooling system than fans.
Edit: also, my core temps are at 37 degrees while playing BF3 so the fans work good


----------



## damric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haxer*
> 
> how do i check ? or is it like the fans ? if so i dont have any other cooling system than fans.
> Edit: also, my core temps are at 37 degrees while playing BF3 so the fans work good


I'm guessing you didn't build this computer?

You need to take the side panel off and take a picture. Cease further overclocking until we determine your cooling.


----------



## Haxer

K, wont have time until later, at a friends :d


----------



## Krankster1990

Hi i have a FX 6100 factory stocked @ 3.3 and need to know what all settings need to be set at in order for my rig to be stable at at least 4.0 GHZ with out the blue screen of gayness popping up, lol.

That being said, you can see all my specs for my rig below....

any help i can get would be greatly appreciated!!!

thanks!!!!!!!!!!

-JFKrankster


----------



## pcoiel

Hi, I am also trying to figure out how to overclock my fx 6100. In my signature is my rig. Thanks.


----------



## Clockiit

I get to 3.9 then beyond that my CPU voltage seems to drop to 1.3 vs the 1.4 it usually runs at and I get the blue screens and freezing


----------



## SuperSwordGamin

So I know the FX 6100 is nothing great these days, but if I were to overclock it using air cooling (exact details on my rig in my profile) what would be the best settings for overclocking? And if overclocking isn't worth the time, what is a better CPU I should get? I know the 8350 is common but I hear the 9000 series are something worth looking into. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## fetzher

FX 8370e is the way to go


----------



## chrisjames61

A good idea is to start a new thread in the AMD cpu sub forum instead of posting in a thread that has been dead for years.


----------

